#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-05-23
<klitzs> is this for xbox help or just pc help?
<klitzs> hmm maybe this is dead.... :|
<IdleOne> definitely not for xbox
<klitzs> ok then sorry for wasting your time ;)
<JanC> unless you manage to run Ubuntu on your Xbox  ;)
